# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: 2nd Dodo Koi Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest

## rvidella

Hai hai hai .... hello hello hello ... minta supportnya yah

 ::  

Thanks to Pak Ajik selaku perumus awal peraturan mainnya dan pemberi nama untuk sub-title yang indah di dengar ...   ::  



NAMA KEGIATAN
Dodo Koi 2nd Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest

DEFINISI KEGIATAN
Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Shiro Utsuri yang berasal dari breeder Omosako yang disediakan Dodo Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Omosako Shiro berukuran rata-rata di 30  35 cm yang disediakan Dodo Koi. Ikan ini memiliki SERTIFIKAT yang mencantumkan nama indukannya dan dikeluarkan pada tanggal 09/04/09 dari Omosako. Ikan-ikan ini dibeli dengan status Female Guaranteed, jadi jika pada saat akhir kegiatan, ikan anda didapati sebagai Jantan, maka anda berhak mengembalikan koi tersebut, dan Dodo Koi akan mengembalikan jumlah penuh yang anda keluarkan untuk pembelian ikan anda.

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih shiro utsuri berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para partisipan

AGENDA
01/11  05/11, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
05/11  30/11, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan (Pengambilan ikan juga diperbolehkan)
15/11  15/04, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
15/04  22/04, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 15 November 2009  15 April 2010
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing  masing koi yang dipilih 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan melanjutkan partisipasinya dalam kegiatan ini.

PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan 
2. Juri Kegiatan ini adalah Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3  5 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian dan akan ditentukan 1 Head Judge dari Tim KOI's ini.
3. Tata cara serta point penilaian akan dirumuskan kemudian.
4. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000 dan trophy juara 1
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dan trophy juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dan trophy juara 3

Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang Dodo Koi selaku panitia untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut 

PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Kamis, 5 November 2009
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 30 November 2009
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:

BCA cabang Buaran A/C No. 6330377516 a.n.  Reynaldo Vidella
Bank Mandiri cabang Buaran A/C no 006.004872598 a.n. Reynaldo Vidella


PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian

HARGA
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Omosako Shiro ini ditetapkan sebesar:
	Rp 1,800.000 (Satu juta delapan ratus ribu rupiah) bagi pemilih 20 ekor pertama
	Rp 1,600.000 (Satu juta enam ratus ribu rupiah) bagi pemilih selanjutnya
	Rp 100,000/ekor akan diberikan ke Majalah  Koi-S dari hasil penjualan 

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim. 

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang Dodo Koi selaku panitia kegiatan ini untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya.

Foto-foto ikan untuk keeping contest akan ditampilkan secepatnya ... 

Sebelum dan sesudahnya, Dodo Koi mengucapkan banyak terima-kasih dan memohon dukungan rekan-rekan di Koi-S. THANKS ...   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

photo jagoannya keluarin dong bos ...   ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## okie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

menunggu untuk ikut  ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

kayaknya kartu *AS* belum di keluarin nih

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Dipirit2 ma om dodo biar seruuu....   ::  
moga2 ga ketinggalan milihnya  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

om dodo
ini indukannya beda2? sesuai yg tertulis di poto ya?
boleh tau ga tgl lahir bedasarkan indukannya, di serti ada kan ya?
thank you

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Tes.......1 jam an lagi.........


wuah jagoan shiro turun ....

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bogel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bogel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

shiro 10

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

22

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

hmmmmm....
yang mana yach

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HEROES

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

entah kenapa saya jatuh cinta sama no 2

confirmed ambil no 2

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> Dooo....ane ambil *'the lucky no 7'* yaaa    
> 
> 
> 
> sip .... sudah di update ya
> 
> 
> thanks om monscine ... katanya mau yang putih-putih aja huehehehehehehe


apa om?
shiro atau kuchibeni?

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Om dodo, lapor ikan udah nyampe dan udah nyemplung di kolam semoga sehat dan baik" aja ya....
Thanks

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> om jgn lupa shiro #10 statusnya diupdate ya


huehehehehe maap ... dana pembelian dan ongkos kirim sudah masuk rek bca dan status sudah update

thanks ya and sorry sorry

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

> aye aye ... thank you, sir
> 
> tadi pagi anter ikan ke puri ... Pak rudy koilvr mungkin bisa tulis alasan ambil shiromuji 2 kali dari 35 ekor yang disediakan untuk keeping kontes ini
> 
> kok berani? apa tidak beresiko?
> 
> please please please ... kenapa?


koq berani ambil shiromuji? ya berani dong kalo yg jual Dodo Koi, pasti barangnya kualitas dgn harga friendly, female dan sertifikat lagi   ::  
kalo dikasih diskon, yg 3 ekor sisa "shiromuji" itu pasti saya ambil lagi Do   ::   (btw ini serius lho, tinggal diskonnya berapa % hehehe)

kalo ngomongin perilaku sumi di shiro, khususnya omosako, bisa panjaaaaaang dan lamaaaaaaaaaa  :P 
nanti aja deh, kalo Dodo Koi mengadakan even grow-out lagi, saya support dengan satu session sharing... (wuih PD banget, kaya ada yg mau dengerin aja kekekek)    ::  

btw, mudah2an sertifikat-nya sesuai ya, kalo reading saya pattern tidak akan sama dgn yg di sertifikat soalnya. I hope I'm wrong soalnya pattern yg di sertifikat is fantastic!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> Wuih bakalan seru banget nih kalo di kolam ada 5 shiromuji   cuma kayanya udah sold-out sama om Victor? Memang mantap kalo event besutan Dodo Koi, pasti sold out   
> 
> Om Vic, mohon maaf mau konfirmasi aja apa memang diborong sisanya semua, soalnya saya masih kepengen nambah ambil 26, 28, 29, yg putih-putih aja Om   Kindly advise. Tengkyu ya om.
> 
> 
> u ambil punyaku boleh deh om
> tpi jangan yang 28 deh
> gw terlanjur jatuh cintrong ama yang 28.


emang yg 28 tampangnya semlohai ya   ::  susah ditolak hehehe
anyway tengkyu om Vic atas considerationya. 

Do, tambah 26 & 29 nih.

Thanks all.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

> Ikan Om Dodo emang monster...........makannya itu lho..di embat semua,.kayak lari sprint,.dan baru kurang lebih 1 minggu,.badan sudah membulat dan memanjang,.....  
> 
> Nice Fish OM,.....
> 
> Thanks invite me to join this event,....


ikan om asfenv nr. 16 ya om, will be a powerful fish nanti bodynya. tapi hati-hati perutnya om, jangan digenjot high protein terus-terusan, harus ada jeda dikasih high ash utk jaga perutnya gak jebol. shiro & sumi pasti kinclong. cuma pattern agak too much sumi, dan suminya kaynya berkarakter yg suka ada bocornya. overall excellent fish for the money paid   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Perhatian perhatian
> Yang ikut kc ini khan dapet kaos
> Nti kalo kaos mau di bagi,
> Berangkatnya ga usah pakai kaos / baju / atas an deh
> Khan mau di bagi kaos. Hehe....
> 
> Om dodo, gw kagak usah di kasi kaos,
> Gw pabrik kaos. Hehe....


dihibahkan ke siapa jadinya nih?

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by benhur
> 
> 
> bareng ama shiro import 180cm ya  
> 
> 
> shiromuji kan? bukan shiro utsuri kan?


dari luar shiro muji, dibuka dalemnya shiro utsuri   ::  

anyway, ikannya sangat sehat dan rakus... luka robek sirip atasnya berangsur2 membaik...
semoga tidak ada pemadaman bergilir lagi biar makannya bisa digenjot   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

wow



> kosong adalah isi
> isi adalah kosong

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Typical musashi yang suminya finished kelewat cepat. Kemungkinan besar akan terus fading away.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> kayaknya bukan kemungkinan ... sudah pasti .... soalnya ikannya kan udah mati ....
> ...


  ::    Betul Pak Dodo...   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teddy wiwono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

ikan sy karna pindah ke kolam out door diserang kutu pk dd  ::  mksd mao nambain chamber lg dikolam sblmnya biar air makin bgs eeh hrs susah dulu,,jd rada ngedrop suminya,,

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

at your service om......   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

adaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bogel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Omosako Kurouma # 06 

Sekarang berukuran 46 cm, grow agak lambat.... dikarenakan cara makannya yang malu- malu.
Female, Body proporsional, Shiroji sangat bagus , Sumi mulai naik dan menebal terutama dipunggung dan kepala.... tidak terlalu banyak perubahan sumi sejak dari awal keeping ( November 2009 )...., Mutoguro sudah terbentuk sempurna.

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

so sad yah ....... .... hik hik hik

----------


## KIOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

opo aku durung bayar?

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Finalis Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest







siapa yang menang yah hehehehehehe hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

*CLOSED n LOCKED
*

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

